# ky.youth hunt



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Sittings in the woods this morning with my14 year old Ky.
youth hunt got 3 still on the roost


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck to you guys, hope you get one to play the game................ I cant wait to get in the turkey woods........


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

no luck this morning birds gobbled all morning on the roost but went silent the second they hit the ground mybe they will respond better next weekend.hopefully it will be warmer.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lot of competition early season with all the real hens that are still available.. Usually the problem when they shut up, prolly had themselves a nice group of the real thing................ I bet it was just nice to hear em, I cant wait for season to start here.............. Hope you guys get on em next time out


----------

